# siblings mating



## pigeons at work (Aug 5, 2012)

There are many Rock pigeons where I work. I have watched a great deal of pigeon behavior and am learning. One couple had 2 sqwabs. Neither of them look anything like the parent birds. One is mostly white with black, the other mostly black with white. It has been fun watching them fledge and grow. That is until last night when the black one mounted the white one. Do pigeon siblings commonly mate?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes they do.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

in domesticated breeding you try to breed the strongest and purest genes withe the strongest purest genes which commonly leads to inbreeding and generally i think theres not many if any problems that occur with this so iam sure feral pigeons do inmate and its probably fairly normal


----------



## pigeons at work (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks. I am finding them fun to watch.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

When they are young they do not really know if female or male, they just are just imitating their parents.


----------



## pigeons at work (Aug 5, 2012)

Tonight she seems to have two other interested parties. Brother is on the defence.


----------

